# How did they do this tag?



## the_um (Sep 25, 2009)

[media]http://cache1.bigcartel.com/product_images/3042854/custom_tags.jpg[/media]

I like the style where they have a tag at the bottom of the shirt. How do I get started on creating a cloth tag such as that one?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Checkout this place Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

yea like stated above, its just a standard tag

also for small orders, try lucky labels and just play with the Personalized Tags.. if you just want a simple tag with your name on it


----------



## oasis2207 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow weird just saw UGMONK on big cartel and was looking at there labels then i log into t-shirt forums and the first post i see is this lol.. Anyway yeah luckylables is a good place to start for the bottom label . The other label on the neck looks screen printed...


----------

